# [ATI] Installation sur 2.6.36 x86_64 ( Résolu )

## syphering

Salut à tous !

Voila mon petit souci avec ma Gentoo x86_64, j'ai changé ma carte graphique par une ATI HD5750. Mais voila, je suis passé sous le noyau 2.6.36, et la impossible de ré-installer les pilotes.

Avec le pilotes officiels "ati-driver-installer-10-12-x86.x86_64.run" l'installation se fait, mais pas la génération de "fglrx". Ci dessous la log de l'installeur :

```

[Message] Kernel Module : Trying to install a precompiled kernel module.

[Message] Kernel Module : Precompiled kernel module version mismatched.

[Message] Kernel Module : Found kernel module build environment, generating kernel module now.

AMD kernel module generator version 2.1

doing Makefile based build for kernel 2.6.x and higher

rm -rf *.c *.h *.o *.ko *.GCC* .??* *.symvers

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r5/build SUBDIRS=/lib64/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x modules

make[1]: entrant dans le répertoire « /usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5 »

  CC [M]  /lib64/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.o

/lib64/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:410: erreur: unknown field 'ioctl' specified in initializer

/lib64/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:410: attention : initialization from incompatible pointer type

make[2]: *** [/lib64/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.o] Erreur 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/lib64/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x] Erreur 2

make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5 »

make: *** [kmod_build] Erreur 2

build failed with return value 2

[Error] Kernel Module : Failed to compile kernel module - please consult readme.

```

Une recherche sur la système ne permet pas trouver le module.

L'installation de pilote "x11-drivers/ati-drivers" par Gentoo est idem

```

/usr/include/GL/glext.h:1661:1: attention : ceci est la localisation d'une précédente définition

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lGL

collect2: ld a retourné 1 code d'état d'exécution

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-10.11 failed:

 *   fgl_glxgears build failed

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3833:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "$(tc-getCC)" -o fgl_glxgears ${CFLAGS} ${LDFLAGS} -DUSE_GLU -I"${S}"/${FOLDER_PREFIX}usr/include fgl_glxgears.c -lGL -lGLU -lX11 -lm || die "fgl_glxgears build failed";

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-drivers/ati-drivers-10.11',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-drivers/ati-drivers-10.11'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-10.11/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-10.11/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-10.11/work'

>>> Failed to emerge x11-drivers/ati-drivers-10.11, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-10.11/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/ati-drivers-10.11:

 *

 * Please note that this driver supports only graphic cards based on

 * r600 chipset and newer.

 * This represent the ATI Radeon HD series at this moment.

 *

 * If your card is older then usage of x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati

 * as replacement is highly recommended. Rather than staying with

 * old versions of this driver.

 * For migration informations please reffer to:

 * http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/ati-migration-guide.xml

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-10.11 failed:

 *   fgl_glxgears build failed

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3833:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "$(tc-getCC)" -o fgl_glxgears ${CFLAGS} ${LDFLAGS} -DUSE_GLU -I"${S}"/${FOLDER_PREFIX}usr/include fgl_glxgears.c -lGL -lGLU -lX11 -lm || die "fgl_glxgears build failed";

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-drivers/ati-drivers-10.11',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-drivers/ati-drivers-10.11'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-10.11/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-10.11/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-10.11/work'

```

Là c'est 'cannot find -lGL', le truc, c'est que je ne sais pas à quelle librairie cela correspond, et un 'emerge --search' retourne pas mal de choix possible, à mon avis ça doit être des librairies graphiques.

Si vous avez une idée je suis preneur, merci  :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Il supporte le noyau 2.6.36 le fglrx 10.12? Tu as vérifié (changelog, notice d'AMD)?

La plupart du temps, c'est ce genre de problème qui se pose lors d'une mise à jour.

----------

## syphering

Peut être, quoi qu'il en soit j'ai regardé dans l'installer ATI, en faisant un extract, rien de bien spécifique relatif à un quelconque kernel. Rien aussi coté site web ATI.

J'ai essayé d'installer les binaires a partir d'une version antérieure mais rien n'y fait.

Y a t il moyen de contourner cette erreur sans attendre les prochains binaires ATI qui se font désespérément attendre ?

----------

## El_Goretto

Repasser en 2.6.35 en attendant?

----------

## boozo

'alute

-lGL c'est la libGL non ? alors ce qui me vient aussitôt à l'esprit c'est : mesa est-il installé correctement ?

Edit: tant qu'on y est, on peut avoir la sortie de #eselect opengl list ?

----------

## syphering

J'ai réintsallé mesa et essayé à nouveau d'installer les pilotes ATI et ceux fourmis par portage, idem, même problème.

Voici le résultat :

```

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   xorg-x11 *

```

Passer sous un noyau inférieur j'ai les mêmes problème alors qu'avant ça fonctionné nickel :O J'ai l'impression que mon dernier 'emerge --deep --newuse --update world' a fait quelque chose de bizarre, ce qui expliquerai mon problème actuel, mais quoi :O

----------

## boozo

bon ok 

essaie de regarder si les liens libGL.so sont corrects i.e. selon les cas :

#ls -al /usr/lib64/libGL.so   /* ls -al /usr/lib32/libGL.so */

#ls -al /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

D'ailleurs, tu peux même te fendre d'un suppression desdits liens et d'une recompilation de tout le batcalan (mesa ; mesa-progs ; ...)

Au fait, le symlink linux pointe vers ton nouveau kernel au moins ?

----------

## syphering

Le symlink pointe sur le bon kernel car j'ai supprimé l'ancien.

```
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   22  9 janv. 12:32 linux -> linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5

drwxr-xr-x 24 root root 4096 12 janv. 11:43 linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5
```

Mes libs me semblent correctes :

```
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 22 janv. 15:39 /usr/lib32/libGL.so -> /usr/lib32/libGL.so.1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 12 22 janv. 15:39 /usr/lib32/libGL.so.1 -> libGL.so.1.2

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 779324 20 nov.  09:03 /usr/lib32/libGL.so.1.2

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 12 22 janv. 15:39 /usr/lib64/libGL.so.1 -> libGL.so.1.2

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 859792 20 nov.  17:41 /usr/lib64/libGL.so.1.2

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 45 22 janv. 15:36 /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so -> ../../../opengl/xorg-x11/extensions/libglx.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 417880 24 déc.  11:09 /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/extensions/libglx.so

```

J'ai relancé les commandes suivantes afin de réparer toute installations bancales, et là problème  :Sad: 

```
emerge --update --deep --newuse world

emerge --depclean

revdep-rebuild
```

```
 * IMPORTANT: 6 config files in '/etc' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

 *

 * revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages.

 * you have the following choices:

 * - If emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild.

 * - Use /etc/portage/package.keywords to unmask a newer version of the package.

 *   (and remove 5_order.rr to be evaluated again)

 * - Modify the above emerge command and run it manually.

 * - Compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually,

 *   remove temporary files, and try again.

 *   (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

 *

 * To remove temporary files, please run:

 * rm /var/cache/revdep-rebuild/*.rr

 * Found some broken files that weren't associated with known packages

 * The broken files are:

 *   /usr/lib32/libGL.so.1.2

 *   /usr/lib64/libGL.so.1.2
```

Il y a bien un problème sur libGL.

Je vais regarder ça en détail et vous tiens au courrant

----------

## boozo

Ah ben voilà ! Je le supposais un peu   :Smile: 

A priori, tu supprimes juste tes libs et leurs liens et reconstruit tout le bataclan via emerge -1v et ça devrait coller - Je te mets un lien vers un vieux tracker à ce sujet si besoin -   :Wink: 

----------

## syphering

Effectivement, en supprimant les liens :

```
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     12 23 janv. 12:14 /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 -> libGL.so.1.2

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 859792 20 nov.  17:41 /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     21 23 janv. 12:14 /usr/lib32/libGL.so -> /usr/lib32/libGL.so.1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     12 23 janv. 12:14 /usr/lib32/libGL.so.1 -> libGL.so.1.2

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 779324 20 nov.  09:03 /usr/lib32/libGL.so.1.2

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     12 23 janv. 12:14 /usr/lib64/libGL.so.1 -> libGL.so.1.2

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 859792 20 nov.  17:41 /usr/lib64/libGL.so.1.2
```

Et en recheckant les paquets :

```
emerge --depclean && revdep-rebuild
```

Et en ré-installant les paquets suivants :

```
mesa

xorg-server

eselect

eselect-opengl
```

Les drivers ATI (ceux fournis par ATI pas par portage) s'installent, le X démarre, mais pas ça saccade, et petit message d'erreur dans les logs :

```
[Message] Kernel Module : Trying to install a precompiled kernel module.

[Message] Kernel Module : Precompiled kernel module version mismatched.

[Message] Kernel Module : Found kernel module build environment, generating kernel module now.

AMD kernel module generator version 2.1

doing Makefile based build for kernel 2.6.x and higher

rm -rf *.c *.h *.o *.ko *.GCC* .??* *.symvers

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r5/build SUBDIRS=/lib64/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x modules

make[1]: entrant dans le répertoire « /usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5 »

  CC [M]  /lib64/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.o

/lib64/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:410: erreur: unknown field 'ioctl' specified in initializer

/lib64/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:410: attention : initialization from incompatible pointer type

make[2]: *** [/lib64/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.o] Erreur 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/lib64/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x] Erreur 2

make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5 »

make: *** [kmod_build] Erreur 2

build failed with return value 2

[Error] Kernel Module : Failed to compile kernel module - please consult readme.
```

Le module est chargé, mais j'ai un doute sur sa fiabilité :

```
Module                  Size  Used by

xt_mark                 1125  0

scsi_wait_scan           711  0

test_nx                 1595  0

fglrx                2490304  3
```

Vais voir si le problème est identique avec celui fournit par portage.

----------

## syphering

Bon, beh en installant les derniers drives fournis par ATI, les 11.1 tout fonctionne à merveille.

Merci à tous pour votre aide 

@++ sur le forum  :Wink: 

----------

